# q's... Racing Videos and Can I make my own PHRF figure?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ok two questions today - 

Where can I find video coverage of the BOC, Vendee Globe, or Volvo Races? Are there videos produced with highlights or anything? I love watching them in awe of the massive seas they truck through. Are there any singlehanded race videos out there from Slocum or anyone else?

I have searched the net and can't find anything besides the actual race sites. 


SECOND -

I am trying to figure out what my phrf would be for my little racing boat now that I have re-rigged it. Is there a way to determine it before I submit my papers to PHRF to see if I made any changes, OR if I plan on making other changes in the future, how dramatic they might end up being?

Thanks for help here!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Most PHRF regions have a published set of rating adjustment in PDF form that state what the handicap credit or penalty is for given changes. Check with your local PHRF org.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Lancer28,

Over on the thread "Racing Question for Anyone" thread I wrote up a little background about YRA (response #20). This might be helpful. Can you provide me some details such as your boat's model/make, location, and what the mods were? If you have never requested a PHRF rating before, you need to go to your local YRA website and download and fill out the form. Send it in with your YRA membership dues and they will assign you a PHRF rating. Chances are, your local YRA has already rated other boats in your class so you will be getting the same base number that they have. If not, your YRA might go up the chain to US Sailing and get the base number from them. They might even work out the regression formula using your builder's data. Rarely will they make you haul the boat so they can tack physical measurements. You will receive adjustments to your Base number if you modified your boat vis a vis the "standard" for your class. The most common adjustment is the 3 - 6 seconds for a two or three bladed fixed prop. If you feel that your mods are outside the "standard" you need to go to the US Sailing and download the "Equipment Rules of Sailing" and consult it. "Little" things like backstay adjusters, high tech running rigging or exotic sails won't effect your rating. These are called optimizing your boat. 

Generally, the game is to try and get the highest rating you can. Oddly, I have never heard of somebody modifying their boat to go slower so they could get a higher rating. Some YRA organizations will post their base ratings but not all (they want you to be a paying member before they let you look at the goodies. Whereas the San Francisco/ Northern California YRA are a bunch of stand-up folks, I've heard that other ones are highly political. You will most likely have a positive experience - I did. What are your racing plans?


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Vo site is here http://www.volvooceanrace.org/

Go to youtube and do a search on volvo open.
here are a couple to get you started.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What videos when you can have it live!!! ehehehehehe

Soon...very very soon...I just hope they allow me the camera...

This little fella here, is a Volvo racer, a Farr design, whose mould is the same of the Pirates of the Caribbean.....this guy here is here in my marina on training for a while, I believe 4 months......I was promised a ride soon, very very soon, so it looks like I will have my dream fullfilled....after all. The crew is very nice..

Any way, in the mean time enjoy these I took a few hours ago...

This is the rea deal, where speed talks, BS walks...its the Disney World of Carbon fiber....the drool machine for Alex.....

I have parts from it...I have parts from it....



























































































THEN INSIDE....

The side fin keel mecahnism










The galley...ehehehehehe its smaller that sailindogs...










Imagine all those crew cooking thgere for months in a row..

Bellow the pivot mechanism for the canting keel...scary stuff....










The Nav station...I'm in the photo so you have an idea of the inside space...





































The beds...if thats what we can call them...










Forward compartment










Where I will one day be....










DROOOOOOOOL DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL jerk jerk jerk ahhhhhhhhhh now a cigarrette



























How do you want your cofee???









Engine comprtment..Volvo engine unfortunately..they're very pissed off with it...


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Alex you have the life of Ryan.
This is A Great site very informative
http://www.pumaracingteam.com/


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

soul searcher said:


> Alex you have the life of Ryan.
> This is A Great site very informative
> http://www.pumaracingteam.com/


Hey...go there, to the Puma site, click in Supporters, then sailors     

What did you see???  

What's the life of Ryan?? Did you mean Life of Brian, Monthy Python?? Yes I do!!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

It's actually the life of Riley, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Life_of_Riley...

There's an official VOR DVD here http://shop.volvooceanrace.com/ the only one that I know if, its pretty cool.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

SF your right riley, Life of brian HEHEHE I hope not!
It Just means your fortunate, Lucky.
I saw that Photo
I'm waiting to see if the pirates come back. before I pick a team to follow.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

When the Volvo race came to NYC I was there.  








Sailing circles around the Volvo racers
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...ID=3394614145/a=72890865_72890865/t_=72890865

Kicking some Pirates butt
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...ID=3394614184/a=72890865_72890865/t_=72890865


----------

